
Why Denmark dominates the World Happiness Report rankings year after year - helloworld
https://theconversation.com/why-denmark-dominates-the-world-happiness-report-rankings-year-after-year-93542
======
ParameterOne
My last comment got down voted by a moron so I will add this: Maybe the reason
people in Denmark are so happy has nothing to do with being hygge but because
they kick out all the immigrants as seen in the NPR article from YESTERDAY
[https://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2018/03/30/593979013/...](https://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2018/03/30/593979013/in-
denmark-s-plan-to-rid-country-of-ghettos-some-immigrants-hear-go-home) The
fact that they pay the HIGHEST TAXES IN THE WORLD must make it very difficult
to remain hygge.

------
donttrack
At the same time Denmark is quickly becoming the wet dream of Erich Honecker.
Everything is recorded about everyone.

------
ParameterOne
Probably because on average they are taller than the rest of the world. If
!that then idk.

